# 6 stroke engine!



## rickharris (Mar 20, 2010)

This is an interesting hybrid of IC and steam engine http://www.damninteresting.com/the-six-stroke-engine giving a six stroke engine - 4 IC and 2 steam.

AND it appears to work as well.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 20, 2010)

That really is cool (no pun) and I know nothing about IC engines. 2-stroke, 4-stroke? I call them 1-stroke engines. I use them and if they stop working, I have a stroke. :shrug:

Thanks for posting. Very interesting.

Ed


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's just another engine concept that seems to have gone nowhere. Crower used to have a website dedicated to it, but I recently deleted it from my bookmarks because it's dead.


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's another 6 stroke from days gone by. All IC
I wanted to get this kit. Unfortunately he only makes a few and their gone before you know it. 

There is a utube on it and the site has it running also

http://www.morrisonandmarvin.com/mery.htm

Tony


----------



## Cheshire Steve (Mar 24, 2010)

From days gone bye there is a Griffin 6-stroke at the Anson engine museum, but not runnable I don't think as they run most of the engines that are fit to (or they are allowed to). The Griffin was designed to get around Otto's patent.

This invention looks 'cool', but I suspect the steam stroke will be a bit limp, and the extra revolution waiting for the next power stroke will waste what you gained. You might do better to use the waste heat from the exhaust to drive a steam engine and run the alternator. I think some researchers at BMW once threw everything they could at an engine in this way to squeeze max efficiency, and got a few percent, but all the expense, complexity and reliability suggested that it remained an engineering exercise.

Steve


----------



## slick95 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is another, the Mery 6 stroke engine from Martin Models. Cool engine!

http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPengines-subfiles/engines-mery.html

Jeff


----------



## Cheshire Steve (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey..found a photo I took of the Anson Museum's Griffin 6-stroke gas engine from 1889. Might make a nice prototype for a model.

Its funny what came-up while people were trying to get around patents, I assume the Atkinson engine stemmed from the same drive to see if you could find an alternative to Otto's patent.


----------



## dparker (Mar 25, 2010)

Rick: Here is my 6 cycle engine, I built it in the 1990's from a series build in Home Shop Machinist Magazine. The plans were very good and I lucked out and the engine ran the first time I tried to start it after a little fiddling with the carburetor.






and here is a video of it running.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yU-_-MXy3k&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

The engine is running off of my battery charger for ignition power because my 6 volt battery was dead.
The box allows the lid to be flipped over to carry the engine inside if desired and the little Hit and Miss engine in the background can be mounted on the box if I desire that one instead.
Thank you for looking----don


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 25, 2010)

dparker,
I love it!

Tony


----------



## Longboy (Mar 25, 2010)

.........That would be an interesting experiment putting a 3-1 cam drive on a model four stroke. Would other style I/C's run as well as the Duclos 6 cycle engine?


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice video(s) Don. Thanks for sharing it here. Somewhere I probably still have the old HSM's that that engine was published in. Its a shame that the hobby has lost so many of those guys like Duclos, Rudy, Elmer, Jerry Howell, et. al. but at least their work lives on in models and videos like this.

Bill


----------

